# FX Makeup Tips



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Well I was off in blog land putting up my costume ideas for this year.
One includes the use of the Ice Fx makeup kit pictured here
that I bought on an after Halloween clearance sale. 
Has anyone used this product before? If so how did work? What did you think of the overall effect? Any tips to keep in mind?
Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## The Collector (Aug 7, 2005)

LHallow- The FX kit is ok, but it really depends what you're going to be using it for...I've used similar kits by this company and have found that i usually have to use additional makeup to get the look I want...More often than not I find I'm better off going to the pharmacy and seeing what the traditional makeup people have to offer...
Depending on what your costume plans are, this could work well...let me know what your intended use is and I might be able to give you a better idea how to get really good effects from these kits...I always do all the makeup FX for my haunts and parties. People always are amazed when I say I did it myself. I can't do day-to-day makeup though...go figure...


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Collector! The costume I'm planning is explained in full detail and includes a pic on my blog (link below) entitled "the hardest part of halloween 7/21."

I was beginning to think no one else has ever used this kit. Usually I just buy an effect and spice it up on my own, but this one looks kind of intimidating.
Thanks again!


----------



## The Collector (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok, great idea for a costume...couple of things to help you out...

You CAN use this stuff to color your hair, but it tends to get a little clumpy and hard to clean out. You'd be better off to get temporary hair dye that will wash out. Afterall, you probably don't want to walk around with big blue and white clumps of goo stuck in your hair. 

As far as using it for face makeup, you'll probably want to take a little time and use some extra makeup products to get a nice frozen look. Hold a light close to your face and look in a mirror. You should see some major veins in your forehead (right above the bridge of your nose) and around your mouth near your cheeks. I'd draw over them with a dark blue or black makeup pencil. Smudge the lines a little so they don't stick out as being these drawn on lines. Then you can use the blue makeup pot in the kit to cover over the lines (lightly) and then a little heaver on the immediate edge of the lines. The further away from the lines you get, the lighter the blue should get. You can use the darker makeup pot around the eye area, around the mouth and just below your nose. Figure that these areas would freeze first in extreme cold....For good measure, you might consider using liquid latex to make your lips look chapped. You can cover over the chapped lips after with a light coat of white and then again with the blue. Be careful not to put gobs of makeup on otherwise you'll look more like a freezerburn victim! Use the white makeup to offset some of the darker shadowy areas. Remember to set the makeup when you're done with baby powder or else it's going to turn into a smudgy mess! 
As far as the ice crystals, I've never used them, but I'd probably put them on eye brows or even in your hair. I wouldn't think they would be appropriate on skin. 

Best of luck!


----------



## The Collector (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh yeah, one more thing...

I noticed the kit comes with makeup sponges and some type of brush...you're probably better off using your fingers for a lot of the work....Allows for a little more accuracy!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks so much for your help!!!! I am going to print out this thread and maybe a couple weeks before Halloween open it up and practice the look I want. I would practice earlier, but I don't want to open the kit too early.
I agree about using the ice crystals on the face. I want to look frozen, but not freeze burned!


----------

